# Can't figure this one out?



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Just saw this one at a LFS yesterday. It's the most aggressive p I've seen yet. It looks like a spilo or mac but has no line on the tail at all. 
I want to pick it up, just want to know what it is first. It has all the features of my current spilo, except it has a little longer tail and red and gold on the gill plate and throat area. Thanks. Sorry about the phone pictures.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Probably S. eigenmanni.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Its hard to tell, maybe some clearer pics would help, but it does look like a mix between a spilo and eigenmanni... Gotta leave this one to the experts


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Frank, I had a eigenmanni for awhile and the head and snout were different looking. My eigenmanni had compact snout and still had a bit of a compressed concave head. Do the heads and color change from locality. I'm going to try and get some better pictures tonite. Really looks like some kind of spilo mix. ???????????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Brace Posted Today, 12:50 PM
> Frank, I had a eigenmanni for awhile and the head and snout were different looking. My eigenmanni had compact snout and still had a bit of a compressed concave head. Do the heads and color change from locality. I'm going to try and get some better pictures tonite. Really looks like some kind of spilo mix. ???????????


The photos don't give much illustration of the shape of the head. Color is plastic dependent on water chemistry. The reason I exclude S. maculatus/S. spilopleura is because this fish has a dark "V" at the basal and hyaline caudal fin. Not a dark midline band on the caudal fin. All other attributes point towards possibly S. eigenmanni which has a non-fixed humeral spot (which this fish seems to show).


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > Brace Posted Today, 12:50 PM
> > Frank, I had a eigenmanni for awhile and the head and snout were different looking. My eigenmanni had compact snout and still had a bit of a compressed concave head. Do the heads and color change from locality. I'm going to try and get some better pictures tonite. Really looks like some kind of spilo mix. ???????????
> 
> 
> The photos don't give much illustration of the shape of the head. Color is plastic dependent on water chemistry. The reason I exclude S. maculatus/S. spilopleura is because this fish has a dark "V" at the basal and hyaline caudal fin. Not a dark midline band on the caudal fin. All other attributes point towards possibly S. eigenmanni which has a non-fixed humeral spot (which this fish seems to show).


Sounds good, I'm going to get some better pictures later and the get a re-eval from you. I do understand the point on the midline band, thats why I couldn't figure it out. Thanks.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

It look like pristobrycon to me


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

The p was really jumpy and it was hard to get a good shot. But here's some more.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Brace thats a really cool looking p...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I still think it fits into S. eigenmanni, though slightly different shape, but not much.


----------

